# Blizzard of 1978



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Just a thought. 28 years ago today, the blizzard of 78 ripped through New England. In my particular area, we got over 4 feet of snow in less than 24 hours. We had 9 foot drifts. The wind was ripping so fast with the snow coming down so hard, you couldn't see your hand in front of you. Winter is not over yet.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

All right. Who remembers the blizzard of 78 or am I just too old?


----------



## cktns4 (Feb 6, 2006)

i do i do i was only 10 but here in ohio it was awesome i had a little 16 horsepower tractor my dad bought and man i made the money even back then waaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooo


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

My road was opened up with a bulldozer. Then they brought the old FWD with the big snow blower to open up the corner down the street.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm too young, but i've heard stories... my wife's grandpa had an excavating business and they used his equipment to open up roads. at the time my dad was running tow trucks and he told me of a guy who pulled his semi to the side of the road for a nap and when he woke up, his truck was buried. couldn't get out. truck was totally covered in snow. they only found him because his antenna was sticking out of the snow.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*'78 Blizzard*

Yup, we plowed it, with Jeeps! 2 Cj's and my Jeep pickup. All chained on all four wheels, all made it through with no breakdowns. What a great storm. I compare all storms to that one. Worked four days straight, plow, fuel up, plow, fuel up, sleep for a few hours, then back in the truck. It was tough to make the initial pass, the snow would ride up under the trucks but we took our time and got through. Lots of residentials back then, but the good thing was everybody was socked in so there was no where for them to go even when we got their properties open.

Wish I could do it again today, just to say I did another one like that. There is no prettier site than your hometown at 3 in the morning covered in a blanket of snow. I still love that part of snow plowing.


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

I remember that storm. I was only 14 at the time though. I remember the town was nowhere near plowing the side streets so the second day into the storm my neighbor down the block got a payloader from work and cleared everybody out. Needless to say he took down someone's low hanging telephone wire, the old couple complained to the right person and the town told him he cannot plow the road like that anymore and that was the end of that.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

wooooooooooowhoooooooooooooooo i had a k5 blazer built to the hilt and drove from boston to wallingford ct on the highway durring the hight of the storm the highways were closed it was great .


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i wasnt born yet let alone a thought but ur not old....in my opion age is just a number doesnt mean anything...just how u live ur life


----------

